# Windows 8 32 vs 64bits on Asus 1015pn



## danielpmorgado (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys! First of all, congratulations for the forum . Now, I have a 1015pn and two questions: I loved windows 8 on a notebook of a friend, and I'm decided to install it. Should I go for the 32 or the 64bits version? Second, I want to add more RAM, and i was thinking in 4gb, but i had read that the atom n550 doesn't support 4gb. Its true? If I put a 4gb dimm in my 1015pn, what will happens?
Thanks!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello danielpmorgado and welcome to TSF,

Your laptop has a maximum RAM capacity of 2GB. If you attempt to install a 4GB density DIMM (ram module) then the computer will fail to POST. 

Because of the limitations of your netbook, I will suggest the 32bit version for your netbook.


----------

